

Show HN: Need help coding to save our water - verdverm

I'm looking for some help developing this front end: http://equationdesigner.appspot.com/
I'm pretty much a n00b when it comes to what web technologies to use, my focus has been the back end.
This is also my first attempt seeking help on HN,
lets hope this GOes well.<p>I started this project for a group of lake ecologists (GLEON.org), but I think the computer science can be used more broadly.
======
verdverm
I haven't actually connected the front and back yet, but the big idea is
Symbolic Regression. The process flow is as follows: Buoys get put in lakes
and collect high resolution data. We don't really have the tools yet to
understand what the data is telling us outside of the basic ecological theory.
One avenue for greater understanding is to uncover the differential equations
that are driving the system. In comes symbolic regression(SR), a means of
deriving equations directly from observational data. Much like (non)linear
regression, we want to model the data. SR searches both equation form and
coefficients for fitting a data set.

This is meant to be the user interface to my master's research. I am
developing a deterministic algorithm for SR that outperforms the Genetic
Programming method. I want to take it one step further and have humans and
computers working together to find equations or in general data mine.

------
codyguy
hi, I'll try to help you. What's your mailid? We'll be in touch.

